

In Italy, bitcoins are not subject to AML requirements - giuscri
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/19244/central-bank-italy-declares-virtual-currency-exchanges-not-subject-aml-requirements/

======
giuscri
it is very hard to me to understand what the article/bank of Italy is trying
to say. Anyone can explain it in a more friendly/geeky way?

